# Frog stuck underwater - how long can they



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG, I moved one of my Leucs into his new terrarium. It has a stream and little water area. With in minutes he jumps into the water and heads for a DEAD-END. The rocks are pretty large and tight, There's no way out. Some are even siliconed together. Seemed like a good idea at the time. I panicked and started ripping the rocks out. Hope not to CRUSH the little guy. I got him out after a minute and he jumped out of the tank. (That will be another post)

So did I panic, how long can a leuc hold his breath under water? He was completely under with no access to the surface...

Here's a photo of him heading deeper getting more stuck.








Steve


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, so I pulled the LARGE rock and put in gravel.
Filled all the holes I could find. But the frog back and YEP immediately he found a new hiding spot? Can you find him in this photo? Is he OK, should I just turn the lights off and forget about him? I'm sure the frog is stressed, but I am also now.








Yep WEDGED in behind some great stuff, I'm blocking that spot tomorrow if he ever comes out.

Steve


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

wow, i've never seen a dart go like that underwater. My opinion, that was good that you removed him from that....he should be ok behind the background as long as he can get back out from there....I had an auratus who dug a hole and hide behind my background....so as long as he isnt gonna get stuck, should be ok.

Do you have a photo of the new enclosure? Do you have sufficient hiding spots for him? Lack of hiding and introduced into a new enclosure could have stressed him out and sent him over the edge....wish I could be more help. I'm sure someone else will chime in


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Brian317 said:


> Do you have a photo of the new enclosure? Do you have sufficient hiding spots for him? Lack of hiding and introduced into a new enclosure could have stressed him out and sent him over the edge....wish I could be more help. I'm sure someone else will chime in


YES, Here is the terrarium. The leaf litter, a Hut and even a cork bark he can hide in. I think he might've just freaked out?? This is my shy Leuc that did always hide. I plan to have him in this tank for a week or two and then place my other two in there with him.








Steve


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Brian317 said:


> wow, i've never seen a dart go like that underwater. My opinion, that was good that you removed him from that


I've seen it in several different species of dendrobatids. They tend to come back up for air after a few minutes. 

Ed


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Ed said:


> I've seen it in several different species of dendrobatids. They tend to come back up for air after a few minutes.
> 
> Ed


Thanks Ed. 
Scared the you know what out of me!!!
I thought I was looking at a dead frog.

Steve


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had frogs bolt for the water when they were frightened. Looking at your tank, I'm thinking he would be more comfortable with additional plants in there.


----------



## tweetygirl1683 (Oct 9, 2010)

First off I couldn't stop laughing and it was out of pure happiness that I am not the only one dealing with wild Leucs and wild escapades trying to save them from dramatic escapes. Out of my 4 adults 3 of them were constantly in the water. Before my female died and I had changed their tank I had a little waterfall with about 2 inches on one side of the tank; I swear to God she was for ever under the waterfall! I was always thinking she was going to drown. Now the boys have a nice large tank with a water feature but no pool they still hang off the hose and climb all over every part of the water feature. 

Thankfully I do not have any dogs because we have a 3 ring circus when ever my husband opens the tanks to feed them (we have a 40gb) At least 2 times a month a frog attempts a great escape and makes a giant leap to the curtains and behind the frog table or into all the aquarium supplies under our 55 gallon tank. We have always made a valiant rescue effort and all are returned to normal.


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

Try not to stress the frog out by moving a bunch of things around in the tank. Just give it some time.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it happens and it can be scarry, but realize that it put itself in that situation most likely to get away from something that it was afraid of. attempting to dig it out can have pretty bad repercussions. it could dig itself into the substrate more deeply or even attempt to stay under to long. 

they can hold their breath for quite awhile. so just leave it alone and let it back itself out. i have an imitator who will on a pretty regular basis, remain inside a brom during mistings that fills over its head. after a few minutes it comes out and all is fine. i know that if i started attempting to "help" it that it could stay underwater and potentially hurt itself trying to avoid the big thing that would be messing with it.

james


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

james67 said:


> it happens and it can be scarry, but realize that it put itself in that situation most likely to get away from something that it was afraid of. attempting to dig it out can have pretty bad repercussions. it could dig itself into the substrate more deeply or even attempt to stay under to long.
> 
> they can hold their breath for quite awhile. so just leave it alone and let it back itself out. i have an imitator who will on a pretty regular basis, remain inside a brom during mistings that fills over its head. after a few minutes it comes out and all is fine. i know that if i started attempting to "help" it that it could stay underwater and potentially hurt itself trying to avoid the big thing that would be messing with it.
> 
> james


I have some vents that do the same exact thing, so it seems like its not uncommon.


----------



## john253 (May 8, 2011)

I had a bi color do this i thought he would be fine so i left him and he drowned. When i came back to the tank later he was floating. I have since removed the water feature from the bi color tank...


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

john253 said:


> I had a bi color do this i thought he would be fine so i left him and he drowned. When i came back to the tank later he was floating. I have since removed the water feature from the bi color tank...


OMG - I am sorry to hear that. I did feel that this frog was getting stuck, as I said in a previous post, some of the rock where silicone together and I had to tear them apart to get to the frog, he was wedged in good and going deeper. It was also scary tearing them apart without crushing the frog. 
This morning he did finally find his hut!

Silicone Rocks = BAD IDEA.

Steve


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

this is why if I ever do a water feature in a PDF it will be shallow and only deep enough for them to sit in.
These guys are expensive lol and I'm not taking any chances.

I'm glad he is safe tho


----------



## aboznut (Jun 19, 2011)

My variabilis wedge themselves underwater in broms whenever I go into the tank. They always make it out. I worry sometimes that one will wedge the other deep in there and it won't be able to get out - but not so far.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frogface said:


> I've had frogs bolt for the water when they were frightened. Looking at your tank, I'm thinking he would be more comfortable with additional plants in there.


I agree with this statement. Looking at the tank i see mostly open space. Most of the plants are planted on the background with lots of space in between, so they don't offer any cover really. The only real place I see that offers good shelter is the coco hut.

By adding more plants into the substrate, you're adding more hiding spots for the frogs -- this allows them to feel more secure since there are more places they could potentially hide. This allows them to be less stressed out, and they also venture more into the open since there's more places to hide.

And unless you're really going for the "naturalistic" look, you wouldn't even have to add more plants to make them feel more secure. I've often contemplated adding in one of these to spruce the tank up:


----------



## Jon Mason (Apr 1, 2011)

I believe they can tolerate being under water for a few minutes as long as they have a way back out. Not being held under by current of water flow etc. As far as frog behind background. I would leave him be and if you want fill the hole when he comes out. he is a little stressed and just trying to get someplace he feels safe.


----------

